# In Ya Face



## jemm (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought I would start a new thread with a lighter tone, maybe somewhere we can show case are photographic skills or not! where the picture wasn't quite as expected but good all the same. I have enclosed one of Oscar maybe I was a little too close what do you think??


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 16, 2013)

aw! His smooshed face is so cute! I have one of my baby girl ava  and two of my boys luciano and diesel


----------



## jemm (Aug 16, 2013)

What lovely looking buns, great colouring


----------



## Flick (Aug 16, 2013)

Skyler is so busted!


----------



## jemm (Aug 16, 2013)

Love it, what fantastic photos, talk about caught in the act!


----------



## jemm (Aug 16, 2013)

Shame the little monkey didn't chew on those books behind him, they look a little heavy!


----------



## Heather Designs (Aug 16, 2013)

Who needs a parrot when you have a bunny? This is Miss Twist on her favorite playground, me.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 17, 2013)

Wait for me i need to grab my camera!!!!


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

She look lovely although that could be a furry hat on your shoulder ha ha, wish I could get mine to do stuff like that!


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

Hurry up lumpy


----------



## whitelop (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's a picture of Ellie, in your face style!


----------



## Zeroshero (Aug 17, 2013)

Tiny baby Z the day his eyes started to open


----------



## Zeroshero (Aug 17, 2013)

I have to post another one because I was torn  Zero was very excited about eeyore becoming his cage mate.


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

Zero is adorable , how are things with him and eeyore?


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 17, 2013)

Got em!

Wait which code am I supposed to use?


----------



## Zeroshero (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't even know where Eeyore is anymore. Z loves licking everything so he doesn't get unsupervised access to anything with hair or loose fibers. He is almost six months old now. Looking at his baby pics seems like it was so long ago.


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> Got em!
> 
> Wait which code am I supposed to use?


I use tinypic to upload photos it's easier


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a fan of Z already shame eeyore is missing in action


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

Ellie is looking kinda mean, actually I raise mean Ellie with Oscar doing a angry Yoda impression


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 17, 2013)

jemm said:


> I use tinypic to upload photos it's easier



What's tinypic? (<clearly new to forums in general)


----------



## Zeroshero (Aug 18, 2013)

jemm said:


> I am a fan of Z already shame eeyore is missing in action



Awe thanks Jemm Z has lots of followers on my Facebook profile he has been the only thing I post about for nearly six months. If I go too long without an updated photo people start asking LOL. A makes lots of friends with stuffed animals, I was syringe feeding him he became hypoglycemic one day while I was at work so I started bringing him to the office so I could watch him. He was in my desk drawer hanging out with two Aflac keychains. He was so excited about them too!


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> What's tinypic? (<clearly new to forums in general)



It's a application which allows you to.upload your pictures and put them onto forums I find it easy


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

Zeroshero said:


> Awe thanks Jemm Z has lots of followers on my Facebook profile he has been the only thing I post about for nearly six months. If I go too long without an updated photo people start asking LOL. A makes lots of friends with stuffed animals, I was syringe feeding him he became hypoglycemic one day while I was at work so I started bringing him to the office so I could watch him. He was in my desk drawer hanging out with two Aflac keychains. He was so excited about them too!



That is so lovely:bunnyheart and its nice to hear of someone prepared to put in the effort with their bun I can just imagine him at work that must have been so funny, I would love to take mine to work. Good for you :nod


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 18, 2013)

Ah...

This is Clark






And here's Lewis


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 18, 2013)

Darn! I give up!


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> Darn! I give up!



Don't give up lumpy, go to 'tiny pic' upload your photo copy the reference number paste it into the post and it's done. Do it for the buns :agree


----------



## nora123 (Aug 18, 2013)

So cute


----------



## JBun (Aug 18, 2013)

If you want to upload straight from your computer, then in your reply go to additional options below the reply box and click on manage attachments(or for quick reply, manage attachments is just below message box). Then click on browse and go to the folder on your computer where your pictures are and select the picture you want to use(you do this for each individual picture). Then when you are done selecting pictures click on upload. When it is finished uploading, close the attachment box, and below the reply box you will see the files for the pics that uploaded. Then if you are done typing your post out, click the 'post reply' button.

Your photos do need to be one of the file extensions listed. Most pictures saved on a computer will be jpeg.


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

Give us a photo Jbun for the thread


----------



## JBun (Aug 18, 2013)

How's this?


----------



## JBun (Aug 18, 2013)

Too close? 

Here's my boys all huddled on my lap when I took them out to play this spring. Total scaredy buns. I guess my lap is safer than the grass. Then my sweet boy Zeus.


----------



## jemm (Aug 18, 2013)

Outstanding thanks Jbun, I always knew the folks in Utah were good sports!! Come on the rest of you:dancingorig:


----------



## Zeroshero (Aug 18, 2013)

OMG Jenny your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## JBun (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! I think they're pretty cute myself, but then I am biased  I loved seeing Z's baby pics. He's so cute all snuggled with his stuffies.

Great pictures! Jemm, I love your buns angry face. He looks like he just bit down on a lemon 

Morgan, Ellie's whiskers are so long!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

Love all the pics, close up bunny faces are just so cute.

Here´s Snowy, he´s a bit of a grump up close 





And here´s Bandy & Houdini





And here´s Houdini eating his favourite herb




And here´s Bandy again, my little funny face


----------



## jemm (Aug 19, 2013)

Loving snowy, he is in a grump bandy looks like 'I just want a hug' 
Great pics


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 19, 2013)

They are all so different. Snowy has such a cute grump dutchie face. Houdini is a real live wire, into everything and Bandy is just so laid back, he just wants everyone to love him. But they make a great threesome lol.


----------



## jemm (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep they certainly look a happy crew doc, and all different too


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, Jemm they certainly keep me busy and entertained


----------



## Apebull (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's Twig's!!!


----------



## jemm (Aug 21, 2013)

Loving the twigmeister, he's looking a little grumpy in the top pic, was he having a bad day?


----------



## Apebull (Aug 21, 2013)

jemm said:


> Loving the twigmeister, he's looking a little grumpy in the top pic, was he having a bad day?



He probably was grumpy. My daughter loves to shove the camera in his face while he's sleeping. I think she had just woke him up.


----------



## jemm (Aug 28, 2013)

Carrot in ya face.


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 29, 2013)

Instead of too-close shots of my bun's face, I usually end up getting a far-off shot of her tush.
:bunnybutt:


----------



## jemm (Aug 29, 2013)

And a lovely tush it is


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 29, 2013)

Bunnies have the cutest little bunny bum! lol Yours is adorable!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I finally figured it out!!

Let's try this again!

Clark:





Lewis:


----------



## jemm (Sep 1, 2013)

LumLumPop said:


> I think I finally figured it out!!
> 
> Let's try this again!
> 
> ...



Finally got there eh lumpy, well done it was worth the wait lovely buns :yahoo:


----------



## Rainbow4vr (Sep 1, 2013)

Whenever I try to take a pic of Ruby she usually shoves her face as close to my phone as possible... I'm pretty sure she just wants to nibble on my phone case! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 2, 2013)

Hnngh. Less camera, more ear rubs!

Ariabunny disapproves of my hands doing things other than petting her.


----------



## jemm (Sep 2, 2013)

middlemuse said:


> View attachment 4702
> 
> 
> Hnngh. Less camera, more ear rubs!
> ...



What a lovely looking bun :adorable:


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have a good 'in ya face' of Mocha, but here's one of Sapphire...


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks, jemm!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## sarahbunny (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah what a lovely thread, I would love to add my Peg and Meg.. rescued from rescue centre, mummy and baby.. poor mummy has a sticky out leg which the man said was from a break before i had her which the previous owners didnt treat !!!  poor little peg leg... xx Here are in ya face and bunny bums...i love bunny bums xx Looks like i have a double headed bunny, all lovely and fluffy before they got scabby noses bless.. cant wait to get them better x


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

sarahbunny said:


> Ah what a lovely thread, I would love to add my Peg and Meg.. rescued from rescue centre, mummy and baby.. poor mummy has a sticky out leg which the man said was from a break before i had her which the previous owners didnt treat !!!  poor little peg leg... xx Here are in ya face and bunny bums...i love bunny bums xx Looks like i have a double headed bunny, all lovely and fluffy before they got scabby noses bless.. cant wait to get them better x



Ahh what great photos they have bought a smile to my face what are they scoffing there? :group2:


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

Just a couple from today


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

And again.


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh why are they all upside down!!!


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

Stick with me I'll look out for you


----------



## jemm (Sep 3, 2013)

That's betterb


----------



## Thinaeariel (Sep 3, 2013)

Aww, so many lovely bunnies on this thread! Here's one of our little guy...okay, two!


----------



## sarahbunny (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah they are so sweet...jemm they are eating bit of apple in the photos, their treat for the day!, that is whey their noses are pushed so far thro as they love it so much. lol..


----------



## haylz83 (Sep 4, 2013)

Couldn't resist joining this thread  
Floppsy & Bear




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jemm (Sep 4, 2013)

Great Photos haylz lovely looking buns


----------



## haylz83 (Sep 4, 2013)

jemm said:


> Great Photos haylz lovely looking buns



Thanks Jemm, I love all your shots especially the snuggle one  I could look at buns pics all day



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## fsshaer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Okay I got one finally.*


----------

